# What about CPPM?



## dh20 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to the site, and glad to be here. I decided to take the CPPM exam, has anyone else taken it or know someone who has? I need some feed back. I will probably take the compliance exam too. It seems like everyone is doing coding lately. I am in healthcare, but I do not have any coding experience. I am afraid of trying to learn coding in an online course. it looks complicated.Let me know your thoughts or advise.


----------



## dawright03 (Jul 16, 2013)

I took the CPPM exam after taking the 3 day boot camp.

My background is 20 years in retail management, but less than 2 years in healthcare. I obtained my CPC first, then thought the CPPM would be the most beneficial.

The exam itself is somewhat tricky but passable. My word of advice is to read the questions thoroughly, and then read it again. You cannot take any reference manuals, just a pencil. It took about 3 1/2 hours of the allotted 5 hrs 40 minutes to complete, I then took and hour and a half to review all of the questions again. 

I'm not sure that I would have passed it without the class, but someone with a longer medical background might.


----------

